# Precious had baby day 151



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is Precious at 142 days. She is now at 144, she is filling up a bit more.

















She looks a lot larger in the back end that is for sure.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

ooh shes a pretty doe, hope she does well!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

She's cute... I love the eyebars!

Jess


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

She looks angry..

:ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

Looks like she's hiding two in there!! I see her udder too....do Cashmeres get one as big as a dairy girl?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*



liz said:


> Looks like she's hiding two in there!! I see her udder too....do Cashmeres get one as big as a dairy girl?


 Do you mean Udder? No not at all. (Until we wean them) :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

ooo I hope she continues your girl year :kidred:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*



StaceyRoop said:


> ooo I hope she continues your girl year :kidred:


 OH Me too.


Epona142 said:


> She looks angry..
> 
> :ROFL:


 She is camera shy I guess. It is hard to get pictures of a lot of my goats.


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

Looks like twins to me! She's very nice... I hope :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

What a pretty doe.... she is coming along nicely.... :lovey: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

She's beautiful, she looks round too! Hope you get twins or more from here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

We have a storm coming in this afternoon, so who knows what that will do.

She is at day 146, IF she took her first time. I am pretty sure she did. :lovey:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Precious at 142 days*

Well, as I let everyone out of their stalls yesterday morning, I looked at her and felt her ligs, hard as a rock. I thought well I messed up on that date, she must be due next month. OH well.

I had a few things to do so I got home later but hubby called. said he was feeding the goats and getting them put up. I asked "no babies"? He was like, OH no, Precious had a baby! WHAT? He said she just had it so I am not sure if she is done.

I got home, and OH my gosh, what a doll. She started to pass the placenta so only one. I did not get a chance to weight the little one but what a big boy he is. :lovey:

Before I even looked to see if it was a buck or doe I new it had to be a buck because he just has a adorable buck face. Yep, a boy. That is her second year she has given us bucks.

I took pictures but I forgot the camera today. :hammer:

I was just shocked, I did have that due date right, but when I felt her ligs in the morning it was like she was not even near close.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats crazy! but congrats so glad all went well  :kidblue:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Crazy, but congrats! :clap:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

:shocked: only one baby? I thought for sure twins! 
anway, congrats on a healthy buckling! :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats! She's such a pretty girl! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I feed my girls too well. :doh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe... :shocked: 


A big congrats.... :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Amazing that she had just one!! I thought for sure there would be 2!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the big bouncing baby boy! Sorry she didn't have some multiples in there.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats! :kidblue:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! :hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of the baby.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...what a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

he's as cute as... congrats :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that is a nice kid...congrats............... :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh how cute! Congrats :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy!


----------

